# Aloe Vera Linked to Tumors in Rats



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Aloe Vera Linked to Tumors in Rats By Scott Welch Government scientists have found evidence that relatively high doses of aloe vera ??? traditionally known as a natural skin treatment but now also widely used in alternative medicines ??? can cause intestinal tumors in rats. Aloe vera was examined for possible ???tumor-producing activities??? by researchers [...]

*Read More...*


----------

